# Pronounced frontal bossing (Skull) Dx. needed



## audree20 (Apr 26, 2012)

I need a diagnosis for pronounced frontal bossing of the skull.  Nothing found.

Thank you


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 26, 2012)

756.0


----------



## audree20 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

